

Organizing Functional Code for Parallel Execution, Guy Steele (2009) [video] - momo-reina
http://vimeo.com/6624203

======
AlexanderDhoore
Too bad Oracle axed the Fortress language. I wonder if Guy is still working on
it.

~~~
Grothendieck
It seems like the answer is no (GS is Guy Steele): "I spent nine years on
Fortress, a scientific programming language (the project is finished now, we
decided to stop working on it)."

[http://ezyang.tumblr.com/post/62157468762/haskell-haskell-
an...](http://ezyang.tumblr.com/post/62157468762/haskell-haskell-and-ghc-too-
big-to-fail-panel)

For more on purely functional parallelism, see Guy Blelloch's research
([https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~guyb/research.html](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~guyb/research.html))
and CMU's algorithms course
([https://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/academic/class/15210-f11/www/r...](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/academic/class/15210-f11/www/resources.html))
and parallel algorithms course
([https://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/academic/class/15499-s09/www](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/academic/class/15499-s09/www)),
and Manticore, a parallel SML
([http://manticore.cs.uchicago.edu/](http://manticore.cs.uchicago.edu/)).

